# Wowo Crystal sealant vs fusso coat.



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I was just about to get myself some fusso coat and then came across crystal sealant and just wanted to know how these 2 compare. There are a lot of impressive videos of fusso coat but couldn't find any on crystal sealant.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Used both of these in the last month, all be it one on paint and one on the wheels. 

Firstly Fusso isn't the holy grail people make it out to be. The one major issue I had with it is application, it doesn't spread well at all and is extremely grabby. This can result in people over applying it as they continue to load the applicator. Struggle through the sticky application without over applying it and you'll be fine. 2 panels at a time I found was perfect for removal, buff off in the same order applied and use soft, shorter pile cloth to remove. A final wipe down with a more plush cloth should have it all but removed and I found it fairly easy to remove overall. Certainly not as difficult as people have made out. 

Crystal sealant is a different beast entirely. I used this via a foam applicator, 1 spirtz was enough for half an alloy. This was quickly spread around the wheel with a thin coat easy to achieve and no grabby feeling. Literally feels like spreading water around, once the full wheel/panel is coated remove instantly, again with a shorter pile cloth and finish up with a wipe down with a plush cloth. 

Both bead really well and I am approaching 2 months on crystal sealant on my wheels so it's certainly durable considering what it is dealing with (300 mile per week). I think it depends on what your looking for really but both are very capable. I would say crystal sealant is the better option purely due to the easier application although Fusso may out last it by around 2 months if reviews are to be believed. You shouldn't be disappointed by either but thin coats are key with both and with crystal sealant this is achieved more easily.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. Due to not having much time at the moment I'm after something that is going to last really well, (again I struggled to find information on crystal sealant about how long it lasts) not cost a fortune, and can be applied outside.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Crystal Sealant will last longer than Fusso personally - Fusso is essentially a durable paste sealant which is great, don't get me wrong, I really like it, but will last about 6 months tops. I find it very similar in durability to Bilt Hambers Double Speed Wax. Very good for a paste.

Crystal Sealant behaves much more like a ceramic sealant, it even says if it is applied wrong, you will need to machine polish to remove it. It lasts a good 6 months on wheels quite easily so I'm confident it will last a year on paint. If it were me, I'd get the Crystal Sealant.


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

I had no problems using fusso, application was fine, and removal was fine also. It wasnt difficult to buff off like same have mentioned. I used a wowo applicator sponge though and not the included one from fusso and also used a naptha based panel wipe before application. 
It has only been on the car for a few weeks so I cant comment on durability. 
I personally would recommend fusso.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

matt_r said:


> Thank you for your reply. Due to not having much time at the moment I'm after something that is going to last really well, (again I struggled to find information on crystal sealant about how long it lasts) not cost a fortune, and can be applied outside.


Just to add I am not saying Crystal Sealant isn't durable, you will get 6 months from it on paintwork and glass but not so sure on wheels. It is still going on my wheels after nearly 2 months but it has noticeably decreased in performance compared to the initial application.

I have to disagree with the ease of application with Fusso as mentioned above. I suppose it depends on expectations and what you are comparing it too. I can't think of anything else I have tried that was as horrible to apply as Fusso personally. Fusso you can expect around 8 months so really it comes down to whether the 2 months warrants the extra nuisance during application. For me I'm not so sure it does.


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Just to add I am not saying Crystal Sealant isn't durable, you will get 6 months from it on paintwork and glass but not so sure on wheels. It is still going on my wheels after nearly 2 months but it has noticeably decreased in performance compared to the initial application.
> 
> I have to disagree with the ease of application with Fusso as mentioned above. I suppose it depends on expectations and what you are comparing it too. I can't think of anything else I have tried that was as horrible to apply as Fusso personally. Fusso you can expect around 8 months so really it comes down to whether the 2 months warrants the extra nuisance during application. For me I'm not so sure it does.


I guess thats a personal thing, I didnt find application a nuisance what so ever lol. It went on and wiped off.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Well WoWo's says you need machine polish should you need to remove it, so that claim alone should give you some confidence in durability.
Hell, if you spray quite a bit, even the sprayer gets clogged and becomes useless.
I think I found why I struggled everytime I try using the Crystal Sealant, because I was using it over waxes/sealants and try to top that over. Even though it can be used over or under wax/sealant, pre-existing LSP's interfere with how well Crystal Sealant lay down thin and evenly. If the product gets lay down more, hazing occurs and very hard to buff it off. So I guess I recommend using it on well preped surface. 
I've remember seeing Fraser comment on instagram that for ultimate shine and protection, start with Crystal Sealant and seal that off with Paint Sealant and top that off with Contact 121 wax. Maybe I will try that some time later.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I really appreciate everyone's replies and help.
Does crystal sealant bead and sheet like fusso?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Used both of these in the last month, all be it one on paint and one on the wheels.
> 
> Firstly Fusso isn't the holy grail people make it out to be. The one major issue I had with it is application, it doesn't spread well at all and is extremely grabby. This can result in people over applying it as they continue to load the applicator. Struggle through the sticky application without over applying it and you'll be fine. 2 panels at a time I found was perfect for removal, buff off in the same order applied and use soft, shorter pile cloth to remove. A final wipe down with a more plush cloth should have it all but removed and I found it fairly easy to remove overall. Certainly not as difficult as people have made out.
> 
> ...


Brian,

I have read that Fraser changed the formula slightly on Crystal Sealant to make it easier to remove. I have applied the original one on black and it is the most difficult product I have removed. Don't get me wrong the finish was good after and the beading was insane, I think from now on I will only use it when winter comes and on the wheels!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have the new blend rob but from what Fraser told me the old one. Apply it like a QD in small sections, spread with 1 cloth and buff off instantly, maybe do this in 1/3 bonnet sized panels at a time. Even spread with a mf applicator quickly and buff. That should address the removal issue I think


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> I have the new blend rob but from what Fraser told me the old one. Apply it like a QD in small sections, spread with 1 cloth and buff off instantly, maybe do this in 1/3 bonnet sized panels at a time. Even spread with a mf applicator quickly and buff. That should address the removal issue I think


Yeah I read that before Brian.
I tried it, it was easier but still not simple! Love the other Wowo's products!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

How much are you using rob when applying?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> How much are you using rob when applying?


Last time I just done a few sprays just like a QD Brian. It was a lot better but I don't think it performed as well as it did when I applied it with an applicator pad! It did however come of easier!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

Rob D 88 said:


> Yeah I read that before Brian.
> I tried it, it was easier but still not simple! Love the other Wowo's products!


Fusso is hard to apply to some but wowo crystal is difficult to remove to some. 
Just proves you have to try one for yourself to see what you like.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've stuck fusso on several cars now and never had an issue applying it. 1/4 turn of the pad in the pot with no downward pressure is enough for one small panel like a wing, or 1/2 a bonnet. It can feel a bit sticky on the first wipe through to remove, but a second pass with a clean side of a cloth leaves it super slick.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It seems a new applicator has addressed my own issue with it being tough to spread but this has shown another issue with Fusso. It seems to clog your applicator and even after machine washing one of my royal pad applicators it still has the dried, rough feeling remnants of Fusso on it. 

Reckon if your planning on using it getting some cheaper (but still decent) applicators is a must as they need to be binned after use.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Brian do you find the applicator for Crystal Sealant gets residue on it in a similar way, or do you take any steps to avoid this eg putting it into water straight after use?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Completely missed your post Steel apologies. 

Not noticed the same with Crystal Sealant in all honesty but have now scrapped washing my applicators in the machine. As you said, I now dunk them in the wash bucket after use to keep them moist. Cleaning wise I now use a toothbrush and washing up liquid which I find more effective, there is no residue issues from either Crystal Sealant or Fusso since this. Still keep an applicator solely for using with Fusso though just in case!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> I think Crystal Sealant will last longer than Fusso personally - Fusso is essentially a durable paste sealant which is great, don't get me wrong, I really like it, but will last about 6 months tops. I find it very similar in durability to Bilt Hambers Double Speed Wax. Very good for a paste.
> 
> Crystal Sealant behaves much more like a ceramic sealant, it even says if it is applied wrong, you will need to machine polish to remove it. It lasts a good 6 months on wheels quite easily so I'm confident it will last a year on paint. If it were me, I'd get the Crystal Sealant.


I dare you to remove properly applied Fusso coat without mehanical abrasion. :thumb: and it will last more than a 6 months easily. I always polish it after 6-7 months and it is still very much beading and sheeting good. :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It's durable no doubt, depends on the conditions/mileage etc. It is very chemically resistant, withstanding lots of detergent washes with ease. Mechanical resistance over a winter and miles on the road, that is a different type of durability. 

I may do a test this winter on my run around, half a car with Fusso, half with Crystal Sealant and see how they both do.


----------

